# 601 Workmaster



## blongsc (Oct 2, 2011)

Howdy all. I have a '58 601. Up until now its been running great. Lately, it's been starting and running normally. However after running for a little while it will just shut down. It seems like it chokes out. If I wait a few minutes, it will restart - with a little coaxing. It continues to do this until I give it a long rest. I've changed out the thermostat - thought it might be overheating. However after replacing thermostat and cleaning cooling system, it is still doing what it was doing before.
Any thoughts from anyone? I love my 601. Wanna keep it running! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

It dosen't sound like a cooling problem, sounds more like dirt has made it's way to the carburetor. Check the sediment bowl, is it dirty, if so clean it. Pull the carb. disesemble and check for dirt deposit, kits for these can be purchased at Tractor Supply. A new kit in a clean carb. with the correct float setting will make all the difference in the world.....Good Luck....


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Forgot.......There also is a fuel filter in the gas tank that are known to plug and restrict flow. Remove the fuel line from the carb. and make sure you have good gas flow. If gas flow is restricted on some 600 series you will have to pull the fuel tank in order to change the in tank filter, as I said.......Good Luck....


----------



## blongsc (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for your input. Sounds reasonable. I'll try cleaning it up. I'll let your know.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I recommend that you pursue pauldeere's idea to clean the fuel tank screen first. 

I suspect that your fuel tank has a large amount of debris that floats around on the bottom of the tank. When you run the tractor this debris builds up on the tank screen and effectively plugs it up. After the engine stops running, all suction stops and the debris gradually falls off the screen. The longer the wait, the better the engine will run because more debris falls off of the screen. After you run it for a while, the debris builds up again, and it shuts down again. 

On my tractor (Ford 3600) the screen is attached to the fuel tank shut off valve, and you can access it by pulling the shut off valve. Look into the tank, and make sure it's clean. If not flush it out with some fuel.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

The sediment bowl on most of these have a shut off that could be turned in.... besides the other recomendations here - also check coil and points could be just as much an ignition problem... moisture and corrosion in the distributor cap etc...


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

If you can't get to the tank screen to clean it, a quick fix is to blow compressed air down the fuel line. This will generally blow the screen off. You'll probably hear a thump when it comes off. Flush the tank well and add a cartridge type fuel filter near the tank
Another think to try first is as soon as it starts to stumble, loosen the gas cap. If it clears up in a few seconds, replace or clean the vent hole in the cap.


----------

